# Life on other planets?



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

What are you thoughts on this? Personally..I think there is. Why would we be the only ones? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 2, 2014)

As vast as the universe is, I can't imagine there NOT being life out there on other planets. 
With the mind boggling number of various life forms that developed here on Earth, I suppose there would be life on other planets completely different than anything we've ever seen.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree, Lois. 

But some people think it is not other life on other planets, i.e. E.T. They claim it is demons pretending to be aliens.

Personally, I don't see why there cannot be many worlds out there. Some more advanced, some just starting. Then again, it would cause some religious havoc if people thought God only made one world...and where would that leave them in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 2, 2014)

You & I think alike on this topic Kaya. Even down to the reasons why there are those out there reluctant to even admit such a thing is possible.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

Hugs, Lois. 

I am not one for thinking the Bible is THE answer to everything, but I do believe somewhere in there, Jesus said "My father has many castles" or some such. Maybe he was refering to other worlds.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 2, 2014)

Let me ask this:

IF life was found...or found US, would you be afraid? If so..why? If not, why not?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 3, 2014)

If we discovered life, heck, that could be bacteria. That would mean nothing to me. If we discovered more advanced life, I wonder if we'd exploit it as we do with certain plant & animal life here on Earth? Would we use another world as a source for food? Ethically, I'd have a problem with that. If life discovered us, that would indicate a highly intelligent creature. I would be apprehensive. I'd think it possible they might be like us, that they might be looking for a resource they require. Do they want our minerals or water? Do they want food? Or are they simply curious, harmless explorers?


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

Great answers, Lois.

Unfortunately, I am afraid you are correct that they would be needing OUR resources. That is, if we didn't try to blow them out of the air first, since we seem to like to shoot first and ask questions later.
It would be neat if they would be intergalactic explorers and only want to look around, then head off to other worlds after seeing we are about as important to them as...hm...ants in Australia.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 3, 2014)

Ha ha. Like Captain Picard and his crew visiting us.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 3, 2014)

LOL!! Yes! To go where no man..or alien...has gone before. To observe only. We can be the ants. Just don't destroy our nest. layful:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 3, 2014)

The message I received from a senior astronomer many years ago went something like this

*"The earth is the only place in the Universe within reach of humanity where we can survive for even one minute without a spacesuit. Consequently, we must look after this planet which is our only home."
*
I have kept this in mind ever since.
But my mind does travel to other worlds.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2014)

Valiant Thor was an alien from Venus, who supposedly met with President Eisenhower in the 50's.

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/bb/stranges.htm

http://www.ufosightingsdaily.com/2012/02/president-eisenhower-had-three-secret.html


----------



## Justme (Jun 3, 2014)

It would seem highly improbably for there not to be life on other planets as the universe is so vast.


----------



## marinaio (Jun 3, 2014)

If there is, they will have to come here (maybe they have already, cue up the eerie music).  We can't even get astronauts to the ISS with our current space program.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 3, 2014)

It seems totally likely to me that there is life on other planets. Regardless of whether a person believes in God and Creation, or the Big Bang Theory; it still would not make any sense that of all the uncountable number of world out there, that this would be the only one to develop some kind of life forms.
I think that we have either been visited in the past by someone from another planet; or we had a very highly developed civilization in the far away past that escaped a ELE, and was able to send people back here to help humanity start over, in what is now our recorded history (last 6,000 years).
There are so many unexplainable structures right here on Earth that we are not capable of duplicating in this modern age  , that it really seems likely that there was another form of life here that were more advanced at one time.
I would not be surprised if we didn't have some here already from another planet, and they either look like humans, or are like humans.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2014)

They would be "legal aliens"?


----------



## drifter (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll go with Dame Warrigal's senior astronomer's advice. Yet no more than I know, it does seem like a terrible waste of space.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jun 3, 2014)

Now that is sweet!


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 3, 2014)

Of course, there is life on other planets...plus there are different dimensions and many scientists (not all) are limited to the laws they have imposed on others and themselves...
Many scientists and even politicians have openly declared that 'they' walk among us now and this is where we are getting much of our technology from. I think, just like Earthlings...polarity exists everywhere... both what we call good and/or bad. I watched "The Shift Hits The Fan 2014 the other night and found it interesting... especially the new technology that will be made available to us...that is, if the government, bankers, and corporations won't fight it tooth and nail ... like they do any and all cars that are not operated by their precious 'oil'.


----------

